# 2.8 performance work.



## jakeblues652 (Apr 13, 2012)

so i got a a4 that needs an engine for a real good price(for free, in exchange for work on another car). I wanted to do some serious engine mods to it, and make it a real sleeper. I know, I know, i should've got a 1.8t or a 2.7t, but I'm up for a good challenge. I dont really want to drop 5k on a supercharger yet. some of the internal things i had in mind were:
-a good hone, or .20 over if needed.
-fresh chrome moly rings
-a port and polish
-decked head
-heavier valve springs
-a valve job of course

some of the exterrior mods will be...
-CAI
-Vibrant exhaust
-Larger injectors along with a high flow pump
-maybe a wet 100 shot of nitrous
-electric fan
-tune of course

does anyone have any input/advice for me? i dont want to hear that a 1.8t or a 2.7t is the way to go, because im pretty sure a free car is a free car any day of the week. :thumbup: and i want to keep it stick looking, and keep the sleeper feel to it. 

does anyone know how much the heads can be decked and how much they will gain?
does anyone know where springs will be able to be obtained for this engine so i dont need to worry about floating?


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

jakeblues652 said:


> so i got a a4 that needs an engine for a real good price(for free, in exchange for work on another car). I wanted to do some serious engine mods to it, and make it a real sleeper. I know, I know, i should've got a 1.8t or a 2.7t, but I'm up for a good challenge. I dont really want to drop 5k on a supercharger yet. some of the internal things i had in mind were:
> -a good hone, or .20 over if needed.
> -fresh chrome moly rings
> -a port and polish
> ...


 The 2.8l V6 30v engine shares head components with the 1.8t. So if you were to order a quantity of "1.5" for 1.8t springs, you'd be set. 

For reference. http://techtonicstuning.com/main/in...fo&cPath=3_33_35_522_525_531&products_id=1131 

You don't have to go with techtonics of course, but yeah. 

As far as the performance aspect of the 30v, I couldn't tell you much to be honest. Just realize there isn't much tuning ability out there that I have seen, unless you go standalone. I am in the process of putting one in an old fox, which will be run on megasquirt. 

Goodluck to you! :thumbup:


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

I also was looking for better performance for a long time with the 2.8 but came to th idea that I wont get much unless I put in a supercharger. Which I was in debt about that or bagging my car. Which I went with bagging it lol. But on th performance side I talked to one of the guys from gonzotuning and they are willing to do a custom chip/flash something better then the stage 1 that doesn't really give you much for the buck you spend. So give them a call once.


----------

